# Bruin 350 rings



## Hunter123 (May 2, 2011)

Can anyone instruct me how hard it is to change the rings in a yamaha bruin 350 automatic.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Not sure on yamaha but rings aren't to hard on any bike. Take you a day to do it...first time.


----------



## matt roberts (Nov 27, 2012)

Takes only a few hours


----------

